

What Makes the Canadian Consumer Different? - grej
http://www.hubba.com/what-makes-canadian-consumer-different

======
enemtin
Thanks for posting. I find that retailers and brands have a different
relationship with their consumers in Canada and our tech consumption and
demand for a more personalized experience is on the rise.

